# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify and in which countries he can pass.

## LABERIA

*Iosif Lazaridis
*

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

I’d say Italian but I am not able to specify further .... 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Nik

Looks so Lebanese to me

----------


## binx

Balkans for sure.

----------


## Angela

100% Greek looking.

Actually, he looks just like my dentist (also Greek). They could be brothers, even to the male hair loss.

I told the dentist to look him up. He agreed. :)

He looks more kind than my dentist, though. In some of the youtube videos of conferences where he's spoken he seems very precise in the words he chooses, very calm and logical, and soft spoken, much more so than Reich, and certainly more so than Mathiesen. I'm not even going to get into that ego maniac Willerslev.

When I think of Lebanese I think of these famous Lebanese Americans. I don't think he looks anything like them.

Danny Thomas-Lebanese Christian. He had a sitcom and then variety show, and he raised a fortune for children's charities. He was much beloved.



Tony Shalhoub-very good actor:





This guy is Walid Jumblat's son, and will probably take over from him. Good looking actually, but doesn't look anything like Dr. Lazaridis.



Danny Thomas in Make Room for Daddy:

----------


## LABERIA

> 100% Greek looking.
> 
> Actually, he looks just like my dentist (also Greek). They could be brothers, even to the male hair loss.
> 
> I told the dentist to look him up. He agreed. :)
> 
> He looks more kind than my dentist, though. In some of the youtube videos of conferences where he's spoken he seems very precise in the words he chooses, very calm and logical, and soft spoken, much more so than Reich, and certainly more so than Mathiesen. I'm not even going to get into that ego maniac Willerslev.
> 
> When I think of Lebanese I think of these famous Lebanese Americans. I don't think he looks anything like them.
> ...


I didn`t asked if he look Greek or not. I asked for a classification and in which countries he can pass.

----------


## LABERIA

I can`t belive. I got something like -150 points of reputation and -158 Points for User points because i started this thread. This is really stupid. Is it possible that the members who gave me these negative reputations explain the reason/s of their decision? Or this is an attack of troolls?

----------


## Nik

> 100% Greek looking.
> 
> Actually, he looks just like my dentist (also Greek). They could be brothers, even to the male hair loss.
> 
> I told the dentist to look him up. He agreed. :)
> 
> He looks more kind than my dentist, though. In some of the youtube videos of conferences where he's spoken he seems very precise in the words he chooses, very calm and logical, and soft spoken, much more so than Reich, and certainly more so than Mathiesen. I'm not even going to get into that ego maniac Willerslev.
> 
> When I think of Lebanese I think of these famous Lebanese Americans. I don't think he looks anything like them.
> ...


I'm surrounded by hundreds of thousands of Levantines on a daily basis. He really does look Levantine rather than Greek. If he's Greek he would fit more as a Cypriot or Anatolian Greek, not mainland Greek at all.

----------


## Yetos

his face has nothing to do with Levantine
miles away,

----------


## Gannicus

> *Iosif Lazaridis
> *


First observation it seems as if his faced has been photshopped to his head hahaahaahahaha


Second observation: 100% southern italian, at least the face. maybe due to greek colonization of south itlay but he is 100% from there, and so greek looking.
About the taxonomy dunno, i just randomly found a thread opened by LABERIA, got curious, saw that it didn't require a degree in quantistics physics with a master in cold nuclear fusion, as anything else here :) and i am giving you my thaughts + as a resident in italy, particularly Milan, he would never pass as an italian outside of Magna Grecia area, and neither a levantine, Angela can confirm.
I mean, to me he seems rather a geologist/sismologist or a Frate Cappuccino (monk's order), hahaahahaaha

----------


## Gannicus

@LABERIA can i ask you why so curious about this guy?

----------


## LABERIA

> @LABERIA can i ask you why so curious about this guy?


Not any particular reason. He is a well-known geneticist. And here we are in forum dedicated mostly to genetics.

----------


## Yetos

> Not any particular reason. He is a well-known geneticist. And here we are in forum dedicated mostly to genetics.


why something inside me, tell me not to believe this?

----------


## Fatherland

Levant, Turkey, Iraq, Armenia, Iran and even some parts of India. He wouldn't stick out at all from any of those countries mentioned.

Is he the Greek geneticist?

Why did OP get 3 thumbdowns for posting a classification thread?

----------


## bigsnake49

He looks Pontian/Anatolian so he could pass as a Greek, Turkish, Levantine, Persian, Armenian. If I did not know who he was I would classify him as Armenian.

----------


## Johane Derite

> He looks Pontian/Anatolian so he could pass as a Greek, Turkish, Levantine, Persian, Armenian. If I did not know who he was I would classify him as Armenian.


His last name is an indicator that he has pontic or cypriot origins. Surnames with suffix -ides usually means its a translation from turkish -oglu (son of): 

https://www.quora.com/Why-do-some-Gr...-of-in-Turkish

----------


## LABERIA

> His last name is an indicator that he has pontic or cypriot origins. Surnames with suffix -ides usually means its a translation from turkish -oglu (son of): 
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-do-some-Gr...-of-in-Turkish


My information is that he is from Pontus. 
Also i am curious to know if he will ever have done the DNA test and what the result would be.

----------


## calf

French , Italian 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Fitzalan

He can pass in Spain, France, Italy, South Germany even Turkey.

----------

